# making cheese looks very interresting to me



## vschlaff

Could you guys tell me if it is difficult to make. What equipment is needed and would I age the cheese?
Thanks
Ginny


----------



## Wade E

LOL, I was just saying in the other thread exactly what you are looking to do here!!! Sorry, I havent made cheese......yet! From what Ive heard its fairly easy. You just need to find a good place to get NOn ultra paster. cheese.


----------



## Flem

Julie is making it right now. I'm sure she will chime in when she sees your post.


----------



## cheesewine

I have some experience with the process of culturing milk and recommend this resource http://schmidling.com/making.htm

Essentially it is just culturing milk. Making your own yogurt is very similar to this, try doing that first and see if you like it. The link above recommends trying to make cottage cheese first.

Anything more complicated and you'll need to do straining, which means you'll need a colander and cheesecloth (if you'll allow me to shamelessly promote myself )


----------



## Julie

It is not hard at all, my husband had bought me a couple of kits for Christmas a couple of years ago. One is for mozzerrella and ricotta called Ricki's Mozzerrella and Ricotta cheese and the other is Ricki's Hard Cheese. Go to Brew and Wine Supplys' website, he has them there and if you have any trouble on the site, just give Doug a call.

Going with a kit is your best way to go and make sure you pick up a mold, again Brew & Wine can help you out on what you will need.


----------



## vschlaff

Thanks everyone! I will check this out! My husband loves cheese!!


----------



## Rocky

Vschlaff, there are a number of excellent videos on line. Here is one but you can find just about anything you want:

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1609733/how_to_make_cheese/[/ame]


----------



## joeswine

*cheese*

ROCKY THAT WAS A EXCELLENT VIDEO, I do believe I'm going tp try it.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

thanks for the plug Julie. I have the web site working with the check out ( the problem before) and since things dod not go well for the free shipping on Valentines Day, I have brought it back for a while.
So, FREE SHIPPING


----------



## ffemt128

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> thanks for the plug Julie. I have the web site working with the check out ( the problem before) and since things dod not go well for the free shipping on Valentines Day, I have brought it back for a while.
> So, FREE SHIPPING



That sounds great. We recently talked about trying to make mozzerella. I hear it's fairly easy. Any recommendations for a beginner? And what all would one need to order to get started?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Mozzarella is easy to make, only about an hour from start to eat. I have two kits in stock, the Ricki's kit (Mozzarella and Ricotta kit), like Julie mentioned and a Mad Millie kit (Beginners Italian Cheesees kit), which you can also make some other cheeses besides Mozzarella and Ricotta. The Ricki kit is just an ingredient kit and will make up to 30 1 lb batches, the Millie kit comes with a Ricotta basket, thermometer and some other equipment and makes 15 21oz (600gm) mozzarella batches or 20 batches of other cheeses.
These can be seen on our web site under 'cheese ingredients'.


----------



## vschlaff

Rocky said:


> Vschlaff, there are a number of excellent videos on line. Here is one but you can find just about anything you want:
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1609733/how_to_make_cheese/



Thanks Rocky!


----------



## vschlaff

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Mozzarella is easy to make, only about an hour from start to eat. I have two kits in stock, the Ricki's kit (Mozzarella and Ricotta kit), like Julie mentioned and a Mad Millie kit (Beginners Italian Cheesees kit), which you can also make some other cheeses besides Mozzarella and Ricotta. The Ricki kit is just an ingredient kit and will make up to 30 1 lb batches, the Millie kit comes with a Ricotta basket, thermometer and some other equipment and makes 15 21oz (600gm) mozzarella batches or 20 batches of other cheeses.
> These can be seen on our web site under 'cheese ingredients'.



Thanks brew and wine supply! I will look at your website!


----------



## vschlaff

cheesewine said:


> I have some experience with the process of culturing milk and recommend this resource http://schmidling.com/making.htm
> 
> Essentially it is just culturing milk. Making your own yogurt is very similar to this, try doing that first and see if you like it. The link above recommends trying to make cottage cheese first.
> 
> Anything more complicated and you'll need to do straining, which means you'll need a colander and cheesecloth (if you'll allow me to shamelessly promote myself )



Thanks cheesewine! I will also check out your products!


----------



## cheesewine

vschlaff said:


> Thanks cheesewine! I will also check out your products!



as already mentioned on the thread, you should probably check out Brew & Wine - one of the other vendors. Unless you are going for a bulk order, you are best of getting a kit specific to cheese making.


----------



## robie

Last trip to California I noticed the state is doing very well in international competitions, concerning cheeses.

I would someday like to try my hand at cheese making. I am planning so many new things for after I retire, that I will be busier then than now!!!


----------



## vschlaff

Where do you store the cheese that needs to mature? I dont have a basement.

I recieved information from Doug about this. So Im looking into wine coolers as an option.


----------



## Julie

ffemt, get the Rikki kit for mozzerella, it is so easy and you are eating the mozza within a few weeks. The kit gives you all the chemicals you need to make the cheese, most of your equipment will be in your home except for the cheese press.


----------



## vschlaff

Julie said:


> ffemt, get the Rikki kit for mozzerella, it is so easy and you are eating the mozza within a few weeks. The kit gives you all the chemicals you need to make the cheese, most of your equipment will be in your home except for the cheese press.



Mozzerella sounds good too!!


----------



## Julie

vschlaff said:


> Where do you store the cheese that needs to mature? I dont have a basement.
> 
> I recieved information from Doug about this. So Im looking into wine coolers as an option.



Currently I have a bedroom that I keep mine in, we can control the temps in each bedroom, so this one we keep at 55 degrees.


----------



## vschlaff

Well I guess hubby wont try the cheese. So I will have to work at him for a while.


----------



## Julie

I think if you do a mozza, you can hook the hubby.


----------



## vschlaff

I will try that. He has a fobia about things not being made right, or going bad. He is concerned about the aging part of making cheese and He only eats kraft!!! But I will try the mozza!


----------



## ffemt128

Spoke with Doug on the phone and ordered my Mozzerella cheese kit. Looking forward to giving this a try....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Spoke with Doug on the phone and ordered my Mozzerella cheese kit. Looking forward to giving this a try....


----------



## ffemt128

Any luck, my cheese kit will be here today after work. I went to Harbor Freight and picked up their 4 pot Stainless Steel Stock pot set on Sunday. Not the highest quality but what do you expect for $20.00.


----------



## kupikupime

Mozzarella is just great, you should really have a lot of experience in making cheese. 
I vote for cottage cheese.
All the best and do not give up if it is not the first time all ok.


----------



## 1tonmama

Feta is a good starter cheese to begin with. Mozzarella and Ricotta would be natural progress from there. I find technique and the ideal location for aging is crucial for cheese making. Sanitization, of course, is a given. But also there are much similarities between cheese and wine making. Some of the environment can be shared between the two as well - for example Parmesan will need to age at 50F for 10-12 months much like your Amarone.


----------



## Swediepie

I've made farmer's cheese a couple of times using 2% milk and whatever spices I just happen to throw in- my favorite has been with pepper, himalayan pink sea salt, and parsley. I've made one with dill for my husband as well. We eat it with a fork as it's sitting warm in the cheesecloth, and if I have enough to squeeze and form, it's gone the same night!


----------

